# SS 17.08.19 - Dittersdorf #2 "The Fall Of Phaeton"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739 - 1799)*

Symphony No. 2 in D Major after Ovid's Metamorphoses "The Fall Of Phaeton"

1. Adagio non molto. Allegro
2. Andante
3. Tempo di minuetto
4. Finale: Vivace ma non troppo presto - Andantino

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's Austrian composer Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf's Second Symphony. I find Dittersdorf's works enjoyable so I'm looking forward to hearing this one again. It's a short one so hopefully everyone can squeeze out a listen this weekend.

I'll be listening to this one:




Bohumil Gregor/Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

From spotify collection


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to the same one as Mika, from Apple Music.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll be lisrtening on YouTube. BTW Wiki has the amusing story of how August Carl Ditters, son of a tailor, got his impressive name!


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I played all six existing "Ovid" symphonies earlier this week played by Cantilena.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Alfacharger said:


> I played all six existing "Ovid" symphonies earlier this week played by Cantilena.


I shall also be listening to this version via Spotify


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Heard one of these symphonies a few years ago on QXR in NY and liked it much and bought this disc. A good opportunity to give it a more dedicated listen.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

View attachment 122637

I will spin the whole set later on.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I've got the Bohumil Gregor set, so that's the one for me!

I'd say Dittersdorf should be categorised as a Czech Composer, in the same way as Handel was English! He worked here, and is buried nearby: (rubbish photo I took back in 1993)


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

I'll give this one a go. Listening on Naxos.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

It's been a while since I gave this/these a proper listen, well worth doing! This one is more Haydnesque than some of the others, no harm in that of course, maybe it's got a "more sophisticated/less earthy" character (a compliment to Haydn, btw)?

I should have a proper re-read of the Ovid Metamorphoses, try and get a better feel for any programmatic elements in these, maybe work out why the Lycians take French nationality in No.6, perhaps? :lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

In checking, I find almost no Dittersdorf in my collection. That’s because his music has never really clicked with me. As far as the high classical period goes, he joins a lot of other composers back in the pack, well behind Mozart and Haydn. He seems a bit more original than some of his contemporaries, but in trying to minimize the pattern-making of the time his music often comes across as somewhat ungainly.

Well, 20 minutes is a small investment, but one not likely to be repeated soon.

Incidentally, Dittersdorf is a real place in Thuringia, though I don't think it has anything to do with the humble August Carl Ditters.


----------

